# Fishing kayak - What to get?



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi everyone. Considering getting a kayak for fishing and also hanging out with my wife. Thinking hers won't need any fishing perks but I'd like to get one with a rod holder or two and a little room for my gear. First I'm wondering if I should get a sit in or on? Also wondering about lengths? I'm 48 years old and getting to that "lazy" stage somedays so something that takes a little less effort to paddle/yet stable would be nice! I'm 6' and tilt the scale at 225. Not looking to break the bank and keeping the price to around $400 for mine and $200 for hers. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sit on for sure. At them prices shop Dunhams.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I got mine from dunhams. Perception Pescador 10.0 angler for cheep.. Originally $449 as a sale price but she still gave me the 30% discount on top of that!! They also have the future beach angler 144 for the same price of $449. 1' longer and about 15lb heavier. The angler 144 has a few more feature that I liked but I went with the lighter perception.. So far no complants.. Tracks good, speed is good, and very stable. Then again im only 145lb soaking wet..


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Emotion Stealth 11 Angler $449 at Cabelas and 10% off right now for Fathers Day


----------



## buckshot2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dunhams


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

buckshot2 said:


> Dunhams


I have the same perception pescador!! Nice yak!!!


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the insight guys....Really appreciate it!


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Remember - It is just big Tupperware!


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

You can go by the width for stable. Wider is more stable but slower per effort. Sit in is easiest to paddle and most stable. Sit on top has the most accessible storage and easiest to board if flipped. Fishing kayak your sitting for long periods so you want the best seat you can afford. For sit in Ascend FS 10 has a very good seat for for around $550. Sit on top the Pescador Pro 10 has a very good seat also for the money. If you paddle them back to back you can tell their to different boats.Now that summers here you can hit up kayak shops that have a demo day. Might get closer to what you want


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

You might want to give a little thought to where and how you are going to fish. Big water - you want a more stable yak. If you are going to troll you want something easy to paddle or maybe even spend the money for a Hobie. If you are hoping to stand up and cast you want a barge or outriggers. If you are only using it to get someplace to wade fish you want a sit on top for sure.

Just like you have to choose your rod and reel for how you are fishing you will be happier if you do the same with the kayak.

Just remember it does not fish - it just gets you there and back, and maybe acts as a fishing platform.

Heck I had trouble deciding which kayak to get for trolling big water. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kidd17 (Feb 25, 2016)

I recently sold my sit on top sundolphin journey angler. The self ballast holes were right at the seat and with enough weight in the back your sitting in water. My wife and I got the old town vapor 10 from Dunham's, look online for there "hot deals" and you might get more money off than advertised. I bought rod holders and anchor set up off Amazon for 45 and installed myself rather than paying an extra hundred for the angler version. I'm 6'0" also and still have room to move around. It can take on some waves too. For the wife, mine started out in a pelican which she liked until she saw my upgrade! Best bet is to go check em out and sit in em. The hard seats can be brutal after a while and might make you want to get off the water sooner than you wanted, we bought some $5 bleacher seat cushions which work great.


----------

